# usb wireless adapter ath9k_htc NOT work under my kernel.

## waterloo2005

My usb wireless adapter module is ath9k_htc , I can find it with lsmod .

But when I plug the adapter , it does not work . 

Even the light of adapter does not flash .

At that time I can use u-disk and usb keyboard .

My kernel is configured by manual , not with genkernel .

What is the matter ?

The adapter can work under ubuntu12.04 amd64 kenel 3.2.0-35.

My gentoo kernel is 3.6.11.

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waterloo2005,

Please post the output of lsusb, while the adaptor is plugged in.

Then put the output of dmesg onto a pastebin site.  wgetpaste is your friend.

----------

## waterloo2005

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 152d:0313 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 062a:0201 Creative Labs Defender Office Keyboard (K7310) S Zodiak KM-9010

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]

```

At that time , the last line Atheros AR7010+AR9287 is my usb wireless adapter .

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               9337451  0 

uvcvideo               71698  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc       2677  1 uvcvideo

ath9k_htc              56031  0 

ath9k                  92096  0 

videobuf2_memops        2459  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

ath9k_common            1889  2 ath9k,ath9k_htc

lpc_ich                10773  0 

videobuf2_core         22031  1 uvcvideo

ath9k_hw              330543  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_htc

videodev               95692  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core

ath                    15161  4 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_htc,ath9k_hw

```

dmesg is here : http://pastebin.ca/2300601

Thanks

----------

## jrussia

waterloo2005, 

```
[    7.748914] usb 2-1.3.4: ath9k_htc: Failed to get firmware htc_7010.fw
```

You need to emerge linux-firmware

----------

## waterloo2005

 *jrussia wrote:*   

> waterloo2005, 
> 
> ```
> [    7.748914] usb 2-1.3.4: ath9k_htc: Failed to get firmware htc_7010.fw
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks , Just as you said , now it is OK.

----------

